# Instituto bernabeu



## Cmm21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi
I'm new to FF. 
Aged 40 and just failed IVF. Amh of 0.07 and using frozen sperm due to partner's illness. We only had two eggs but both fertilised and we had both embies put back in. There was some degree of implantation but ultimately we had a BFN. We've been advised to go DE route given our limited funds and chance of conceiving a mere 5%.

We're keen together right back on it but are struggling to choose where to go for treatment. Our consultant suggested either Shady Grove in Washington or IB in Alicante. The costs are wildly different and I'm struggling with having no choice over the donor in the IB option. In the US you can choose your donor by picture and lots of history.

Anyone been through this agonising decision and have any advice and experience of IB to share please?
Thanks


----------



## sky7 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Cmm21


I went to Shady Grove before IB and they put all sorts of conditions on whether we would be able to pay the upfront amount for the money back guarantee scheme they were operating.  They said my lining was not thick enough.


I went to IB and they said my lining was fine and it was quality of lining they look for not thickness.  I am about to have my second baby with IB next week.  With our first attempt with IB we had 6 embryos.  I had fresh replaced in 2010 and have a baby daughter and we had two frozen placed in May 2011 and we are expecting our second baby next week.    We have 2 more embryos waiting for us.


Having used both clinics I wish I had not wasted my time or money on Shady Grove and went straight to IB.  I would highly recommend IB.  The contact there was Vanessa and my Doctor was Dr Luque.


Vanessa's number is +34626216282 or +34663926072.




We could have paid over £21,000 to Shady Grove for it to work first time, which it did with IB.  IB all the way for me.  I know other people who have had great success with IB.  There is a forum specifically for Institituto Bernabeau on this site.


I was 49 with my first baby so you have plenty of time.


Good Luck


Sky7


----------



## Cmm21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Sky7
Thanks for that thoroughly positive message. My head has been all over the place with trying to decide. I think I just felt I wanted to know more about the donor and to choose from a photograph. However, the cost is a consideration having already spent 10k on one filed IVF cycle.
I've been trying to get a Saturday appointment at IB but they don't seem to do them at the moment. I'm hoping to go in a couple of weeks for the first appointment.
Congratulations on your success. 
Do you have an tips or any other advice to share about your experience of IB or indeed ED? I've spent a few sad weeks trying to come to terms with my on egg deficit. It's been a rocky road so far and my fiancé and I are so keen to start a family together.
If you rather inbox me that's cool.
Thanks again
Cmm21 x


----------

